# Farmina N&D Grain Free reviewed by Dog Food Advisor



## NewfieAussie

I was just skimming Dog Food Advisor and noticed a new review listed for Farmina N&D Grain Free.

It looks amazing to me, meat based kibble, no pea protein and loads of other positive things about it.

He enthusiastically recommended it, gave it five stars. 

Here is his review if my link will work:

Farmina N&D Grain Free Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## PUNKem733

I haven't been able to find it anywhere? This to me looks to be the best dog food I have ever seen, well at least kibble based.


----------



## meggels

PUNKem733 said:


> I haven't been able to find it anywhere? This to me looks to be the best dog food I have ever seen, well at least kibble based.


It will be available in stores in California (San Francisco and north), Washington, Oregon and Idaho, as well as at Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com in about 5 weeks.


----------



## FarminaND

PUNKem733 said:


> I haven't been able to find it anywhere? This to me looks to be the best dog food I have ever seen, well at least kibble based.


Thank you for kind comments. It will be here very soon. Which formula appeals to you?


----------



## Celt

I'm glad to hear this food is coming. Now, I just wish it was anywhere near me.


----------



## PUNKem733

You're welcome, and I'm interested in Boar and apple. If you work for them, anyway I can get a coupon, or a sample bag?


----------



## InkedMarie

I'd like to try the grain inclusives for my Brittany; will they be available at Chewy? I hope someone has warned chewy that they may be inundated with Farmina orders!


----------



## lovemydogsalways

The wild cod formula would be perfect for my Lab. Well ingredient wise that is. I hope chewy will have that formula.


----------



## FarminaND

lovemydogsalways said:


> The wild cod formula would be perfect for my Lab. Well ingredient wise that is. I hope chewy will have that formula.


Yes, they will be carrying that food and in large bags as well.

Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

It looks really nice. I'm going to let others try it for a while before I attempt feeding it. Looks really high protein/fat, and for my dogs that generally backfires on me. 
For those of you planning on feeding it, are you going to do just the dry food, or do you add anything to it?


----------



## K9Sandy

I wonder if Farmina N&D will sell their products in the eastern part of the United States? Right now, when I feed my dog dry/canned food, I've been feeding her EVO. However, I would like for my dog to try Famina N&D too, because the ingredients in Famina N&D look similar to EVOs. :smile:


----------



## meggels

K9Sandy said:


> I wonder if Farmina N&D will sell their products in the eastern part of the United States? Right now, when I feed my dog dry/canned food, I've been feeding her EVO. However, I would like for my dog to try Famina N&D too, because the ingredients in Famina N&D look similar to EVOs. :smile:


You can order it online from chewy, which would have it to PA within 2 days likely (from NJ). 

Though I do think the plan is for distributors in the east to eventually pick it up as well.


----------



## TheAgilitySheltie

FarminaND said:


> Which formula appeals to you?


These too
N&D Grain-Free canine | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
&
N&D Grain-Free feline | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

I have a few questions:
How much are the N&D formula per pound?
What sizes will it be available in? How much does each bag cost?

Sorry for all the questions, just very interested in Farmina, especially the N&D Formulas.

Thanks


----------



## FarminaND

TheAgilitySheltie said:


> These too
> N&D Grain-Free canine | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
> &
> N&D Grain-Free feline | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> How much are the N&D formula per pound?
> What sizes will it be available in? How much does each bag cost?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just very interested in Farmina, especially the N&D Formulas.
> 
> Thanks


You may ask all the questions you like!!! Please look at this section of the global website: Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.

The bag sizes will range from 5.5lb to 26.4lbs for dogs and 3.3lb to 22lbs for cats.

As for retail price, the Ancestral 20% Grain foods with 30% to 35% protein will range from $1.70lb - $2.0lb in the large bags. The more expensive one is the Wild Cod Single Protein.

The grain-free foods will be priced from about $2.40lb for the Chicken foods with protein ranging from 37% - 42%, about $2.75lb for the Herring food with 37% protein and about $2.85lb for Wild Boar with 37% protein. 

You will find the pricing very competitive especially considering the foods contain no ingredients like pea protein, lentils and other animal protein substitutes.

If your Shetland Sheepdog is very active, I highly recommend the 35%/20% ALS food. It is labeled "Puppy & ALS" but it is a spectacular performance food.

Chicken & Ancestral Grain Recipe - Puppy | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

Ciao


----------



## Taser

Is this food going to be available in Canada? As far I know we don't have online purchasing and delivery options like in the U.S.


----------



## bett

chewy doesn't have farmina yet, and I've checked a couple of times.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

bett said:


> chewy doesn't have farmina yet, and I've checked a couple of times.


Meg said it will be available in five weeks. So I'm going to check towards the end of November.


----------



## fourgolden

My guys do best on a fish diet that isn't overly high in KCal's. So I'm now interested in both (grain/grain free) of the fish formulas with Kcal's being in the 380 range. With my Newfie rehabbing from TPLO surgery, any extra weight is not welcomed.


----------



## FarminaND

Taser said:


> Is this food going to be available in Canada? As far I know we don't have online purchasing and delivery options like in the U.S.


Western Canada may be in the plan if the distributor in Pacific Northwest decides to offer it there.


----------



## meggels

lovemydogsalways said:


> Meg said it will be available in five weeks. So I'm going to check towards the end of November.


Yes, still a few more weeks sadly lol.


----------



## TheAgilitySheltie

Will it be available in the Midwest(more specifically WI). If so,when?

I have no problem with ordering the food online, just interested.


----------



## FarminaND

TheAgilitySheltie said:


> Will it be available in the Midwest(more specifically WI). If so,when?
> 
> I have no problem with ordering the food online, just interested.


Very possibly Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa, South Dakota, North Dakota and Nebraska at some point.


----------



## NJDobbie

I posted about this food on a doberman forum several months ago. I worked in northern Italy for a while as a metal machining expert and used this food for nearly two years. It rocks. When i got back I was getting food sent but it is really an expensive pain in the rear sticking it in the mail. I am using another food until they start selling it here. The stuff is freakin great.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Yeah, I'm going to try it on my cat. When I can find it for sale.


----------



## Unosmom

Looks like a good food, minus the brewers yeast, both dogs are allergic to it.


----------



## FarminaND

We are proud to announce that our food will be available in Northern California, Washington State, Oregon and Idaho through a wonderful distributor called Whole Pet NW which currently serves well over 200 stores and growing. We have been working with this excellent disttributor since the summer and he shares our values for bringing the best quality to our animal friends.

Whole Pet NW Distributing - Holistic Health Products for Pets - The Leader in Natural Foods for Dogs and Cats 

The food should be available for purchase in about 3 - 4 weeks when it will also be available on-line.

We are also expecting availability in the entire upper midwest of Minnesota, Wisconsin, North and South Dakota, Iowa, Nebraska and Kansas shortly thereafter through an equally wonderful distributor from Minneapolis.

We should also have some information soon on availability in the entire mid-Atlantic region.

http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/line/nd-grain-free-canine
http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/line/nd-low-grain-canine


Ciao


----------



## FarminaND

This is the best way for USA consumers to ask questions, get information on stores and requests samples. Like Us!!

https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA

Ciao


----------



## MollyWoppy

........Done!


----------



## ChicagoDog

Any update on this food? First it was suppose to be available in November, then December, then sometime mid-January. I've emailed the company twice never received a reply. I'm wondering what is the holdup.


----------



## sozzle

Do you think it will ever be available in New Zealand considering we are such a small country/market? I did post that question on FB a while ago but it disappeared or never arrived. Anyway I am actually a raw feeder but would consider it for trips away (my dog has an iron stomach so mixing it wouldn't bother him) or to advise other kibble feeders I know. Orijen has grown rapidly in NZ and the ones produced here (of good quality) are far and few between.


----------



## FarminaND

ChicagoDog said:


> Any update on this food? First it was suppose to be available in November, then December, then sometime mid-January. I've emailed the company twice never received a reply. I'm wondering what is the holdup.


To which address did you send the email? 

https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA

Best to use this address for the fastest turnaround.

Food is on the water and on its way. We have 5 distributors so far plus on-line and food should be available in about 25 states very soon.


----------



## ChicagoDog

FarminaND said:


> To which address did you send the email?


I went to usa.farmina.com/ where the following message is posted:



> Coming soon to Mr. Chewy.com, 13 of out industry-leading formulas for dogs and cats. Please contact Farmina USA *only* for more information …


I click on Info at the top, filled out the form and submitted it.

I don't use Facebook.


----------



## FarminaND

ChicagoDog said:


> I went to usa.farmina.com/ where the following message is posted:
> 
> 
> I click on Info at the top, filled out the form and submitted it.
> 
> I don't use Facebook.


That is very odd because those emails get forwarded automatically to me.

I apologize. You can PM the questions here if you like.

Ciao


----------

